# Real Ghosts Caught On Tape?



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*We have just a week until Halloween night and I thought I'd post some video clips on ghosts to get into the mood.** Have fun & Happy Halloween!* 


*The Ghost at Puckett's Auto & Body Shop*
http://www.ghouli.org/investigations/puckett.htm











*Several Ghost clips......*
http://ghostcaughtontape.blogspot.com/










*Scary Hampton Court Ghost*
http://www.castleofspirits.com/hamptoncourt.html

*Really strange clips of ghosts caught on tape....*
http://actualghostvideoclips.net/


(P.S. - I don't know if all of these accounts are real or faked, it's up to the viewer to decide.)


----------

